# I feel really silly... But.



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

How do you set a picture in your signature? I'm trying my usual [ IMG ] code, but it just makes it a link?
.___.;;


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

underneath where you edit your signature, there's an uploader box for signature picture. you upload your pixel art there, and click insert signature picture, put your cursor (like you're editing text) in the center, and click and drag your picture there.

It should put in the image code.


----------

